
11 Tips for Startups Pitching Big Companies - jtoeman
http://livedigitally.com/11-tips-for-startups-pitching-big-companies/
======
beat
I love this advice. Very pragmatic, from someone actually on the receiving
end. Sales pitch for B2B applications, especially for large customers, is a
fascinating challenge.

I wish it didn't need to say "Don't make me watch a nine minute video face to
face", or "Don't be chatting online during our sales meeting", but I suppose
some people haven't learned manners yet.

